# Urbexing in the snow? :)



## UrbexHunter (Feb 4, 2012)

So, up here in (usually) sunny Needingworth its now snowing. Normally, I quite like the snow, but urbexing in it? Hmm, any experiences worthy of note? Ive got a couple of explores planned tomorrow with ridgey102 and hopefully I should get some nice snowy shots!! Anyone else active tomorrow?


----------



## mookster (Feb 4, 2012)

Just go for it.

It's a whole different sort of experience if the snow is deep enough - be mindful that if the place has actively patrolling security there is a chance they will spot your footprints. However if there is no security to worry about it can be a wonderful thing.

Last winter just before Christmas when we had the massive snowfall I left my house very early and made my way to the local derelict grain silo tower and sitting alone on the roof of that watching the sun rise through the clouds across the never ending expanse of white was one of the best experiences I've had exploring and it was a memorable way to round off 2010.





The year before in the not-so-awful snow me and two others did Fairmile - a tough nut to crack at the best of times we were very worried we'd be instantly caught by guards patrolling our tracks - however when we got there, there were no signs of any guards having patrolled in the snow, and the access was a stroke of luck as we found an open door - the bad side was though contractors were making themselves busy in the eastern side of the building where the best wards were so we missed them - but an asylum in the snow is a special sight.





I'll be out and about tomorrow provided my mate isn't snowed in...


----------



## UrbexHunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Cheers, footprints were my main concern, fantastic photos mate!! Also, one of my planned sites for tomorrow is a farm with a few silos dotted around, and after a brief meet with an old mate apparently there is some hidden stuff in one of them


----------



## Krypton (Feb 5, 2012)

I was going out to explore somewhere today with some friends but we decided against it now. Its in a busy residential area and footprints


----------



## lilli (Feb 5, 2012)

UrbexHunter said:


> Cheers, footprints were my main concern



Walk backwards in and the follow your own footprints out! No problem


----------



## gushysfella (Feb 5, 2012)

No snow on the isle of wight just rain


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 5, 2012)

There's a local site I really wanna see in the snow, but I'm actually snowed in today! 

Rooftopping in the snow is where it's at:


----------



## PaulPowers (Feb 5, 2012)

Don't go in drains when it starts to melt, if you do get ready to swim in freezing cold water


----------



## mookster (Feb 5, 2012)

We abandoned our plans today as well.


----------



## 0xygen (Feb 5, 2012)

Did Cane Hill back in the day in the snow - that was pretty damn kool! Also did West Park which was equally impressive. However, your footprints can be a bit of a give away though so you might wanna keep that in check!

-0xy


----------



## alex76 (Feb 5, 2012)

Haha i just nearly broke my neck falling done an embankment trying to do some railway porn and now caked in shite love it


----------



## 0xygen (Feb 5, 2012)

This was Cane Hill back in early 2008. Didn't stay long as I had just come from a job interview and was wearing a suit so was freezing my bollocks off. God, imagine how surreal it would've been for the security guys had I gotten busted lol


----------



## dairylicked (Feb 8, 2012)

lilli said:


> Walk backwards in and the follow your own footprints out! No problem



Love to see the look securitys faces when they find that


----------



## Pincheck (Feb 8, 2012)

mookster said:


> We abandoned our plans today as well.



yes leaving a trail like breadcrumbs is a problem, most of the time i will just not bother with tight places.

Cane Hill snow shots 




















Distillery reopened 





Bangour last new years -15 













Brickworks




i also have other hobbies,couple from last week up Ben Ledi 2800ft 












you just need more thought in snow conditions sometimes you just have to walk away other times its worth the trouble


----------

